# Sage DB - "De-scale!" not going away after de-scaling



## apbrasmussen (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi all.

Maybe a stupid question:

It seems like I complete my de-scaling process incorrectly as the machine continuously write "De-scale!" in the display even if I have run the de-scale program several times. (I only use filtered water in the machine).

When I de-scale I go through the 20 minutes cycle first with a descale-agent and then a new 20 minute cycle with clean water (each time emptying the two boilers in advance).

When I am in de-scaling mode I only have two options: 1) Pressing "One Cup" (which initiates a new 20 minutes cycle) or pressing "Power" (which returns the machine into regular mode and starts heating the boilers). The only way to "get out" of the 20 minutes de-scale cycles seems to be by pressing the "Power button".

But when the machine returns to "normal" mode the display again states "De-scale!"???

Any help appreciated. Thx.

Anders from Copenhagen


----------



## abvilejn (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi, maybe if you try to reset DB to factory settings will solve your problem? I haven't heard for this glitch yet, only for "open valve" when descaling. Have you tried to contact customer service ?


----------



## flattie (Mar 7, 2017)

apbrasmussen said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Maybe a stupid question:
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you manage to solve this? I'm facing the same issue and I descaled it twice


----------

